# Wiring Diagram for Glove Box Light? Available anywhere?



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello All,

Would anyone with access to the factory service manual happen to have the wiring diagram for the Glove Box Light? 

Trying to figure out where the power and grounds branch off from the main loom since GM decided to do away with the wiring that used to be pre-installed but is no more in 2013(?) and beyond.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried to answer your question three times, but each time the forum dumped me and logged me out while I tried to copy and paste links. It is not very iPad friendly. I will edit this if I can get to computer later.

EDIT:

Neither I nor the threads will answer your question, but will assist in installation if you have not yet figured it out.

HOW TO: Install A Glove Box Light In 2012 Cruze

Possible Solution For Glove Box Light for 2013-2015

Wiring schematic from GM parts

another

Glove Box Assembly


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

Found the wiring diagram on ALLDATADYI.

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Occams_Razor said:


> Found the wiring diagram on ALLDATADYI.
> 
> Thanks!


Can you post it?


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

I am waiting on some parts from Mouser and will post a DIY including the diagram for anyone who wants to duplicate the process once it is done on my car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The last order I placed with Mouser required me to wait four months. I ordered 100 of the pins for the body harness.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> The last order I placed with Mouser required me to wait four months. I ordered 100 of the pins for the body harness.


The parts are actually on their way already. 

The DIY I have planned will show what you need to get to change this from a $100 project into a $20 project, (at worse). :clap:


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

DIY has been posted.


----------

